

Open source R in commercial Revolution - etal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/06/revolution_commercial_r/

======
etal
Somewhat surprisingly, Revolution's enhancements have been packaged for Ubuntu
since sometime last year:

<http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/revolution-r>

So it looks like they're committed to playing well with the open source
community.

Getting R to work with data sets larger than available RAM is going to be a
huge help, too.

